# can't save tiff to jpeg



## Ajay (Feb 1, 2008)

I shot in raw, did some post processing in the raw dialog box and then saved as a tiff with the intent of doing further processing in cs2 and then saving as a jpeg.  When I opened the tiff files in cs2, processed and tried to save as a jpeg it wouldn't even give me that option.  Any ideas what is going on?

I  had to reopen the raw file and save from there as a jpeg and then do the processing.  I'm really hoping that this isn't my only choice because I  just processed about 500 wedding photos from raw to tiff with the intent or going tiff to jpeg and it would be really lousy if I had to reopen and resave all of them.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 2, 2008)

Image>Mode>8-bit

Now you can save in jpeg, but as a result, you have a fraction of the quality.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep, that's I would suggest doing....I would recommend you leave it Tiff for editing/viewing and then change it to JPG when you're ready to post it!!!


----------



## Ajay (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## partyaddict (Feb 2, 2008)

or you can just open the image in paint as tiff and just click save and this will automatically change it to jpg


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 2, 2008)

partyaddict said:


> or you can just open the image in paint as tiff and just click save and this will automatically change it to jpg



paint? I doubt that will resave in a very high quality.. lol


----------

